# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Coming off testosterone cypionate?

## MrDeadman

The doc has had me on 200mg injections of test for a few months and I don't know anything about this. I need a good way to taper off and I need to know what to do to get my normal production back up avoid gyno and any other side effects of quitting. Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks.

----------


## powerlifter

PCT should work for you Bro - just like anyone else

----------


## Jjdigs74

If you are using Testosterone through your doctor... One i want your doctor as my doctor and two, you should be asking him this. Im assuming the doctor is an endocronoligist, or has been talking with one. Although i would normaly say that 90% of regular M.D's have no schooling or education on AS, if he is giving you testosterone he should know the basic's. 200mg a week is not alot of testosterone, and i feel that you are worrying about something you are hearing alot about but do not understand how it all works. Understandable! You will hear about guys getting Gyno and low libido after or during testosterone use. They are usually the guy's running from 500-1000mg a week! I would not classify you as one of those guys. I am not saying you are not at risk of getting Gyno or having lower than normal test levels after you discontinue testosterone. If you do not feel comfortable with what your regular doctor is telling you ( if you feel he doesn;t know enough about AS ) then ask him for a refferal to an Endo Doctor. He should be able to run the types of tests you will need and the information you will need to get back to normal. Good luck

----------


## powerlifter

> If you are using Testosterone through your doctor... One i want your doctor as my doctor and two, you should be asking him this. Im assuming the doctor is an endocronoligist, or has been talking with one. Although i would normaly say that 90% of regular M.D's have no schooling or education on AS, if he is giving you testosterone he should know the basic's. 200mg a week is not alot of testosterone, and i feel that you are worrying about something you are hearing alot about but do not understand how it all works. Understandable! You will hear about guys getting Gyno and low libido after or during testosterone use. They are usually the guy's running from 500-1000mg a week! I would not classify you as one of those guys. I am not saying you are not at risk of getting Gyno or having lower than normal test levels after you discontinue testosterone. If you do not feel comfortable with what your regular doctor is telling you ( if you feel he doesn;t know enough about AS ) then ask him for a refferal to an Endo Doctor. He should be able to run the types of tests you will need and the information you will need to get back to normal. Good luck


The problem is most endocrinologists don't supplement Post Cycle - "your body will recover" is their thought ( eventually ) meanwhile you have to cope with lowered levels of Test and the estrogen rebound that comes with it. Do a course of PCT Bro - take a look at the over 30 forum and the HRT thread - also speak to JohnnyB - he's on HRT or has done it

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Well, I get HRT thearpy from my dr. I get 200mg every 2 weeks. Now, he has NO idea really what he's doing. I basically had to explain HCG to him. The good news is I told him my boys are shrinking and he said he will prescribe me some next time I'm in the office. 200mg EW will shut you down.

----------


## zx7racing

200mg wk may not be some crazy amount- but its enough for your body to quit making its own- i would ask what your dr. was planning on doing for when its time to stop therapy..

----------


## MrDeadman

I don't think my doc really has a clue. I started because i took a big cycle of 1ad and 4ad and a few weeks after I stopped I had my test checked and got put on hrt. Didn't tell doc about cycle though.
I'm just ready to quit and I have enough left to taper off, I just don't feel like bottoming out when I come off feeling like crap and losing sex drive.

----------


## MrDeadman

What is PCT? And how do I do it? All I can find is people asking ?'s about, not what it is.

----------


## powerlifter

Bro do a search on PCT using the search button in the upper right hand part of the screen - it should answer your questions. just type in PCT

----------


## MrDeadman

Found what I needed.
Thanks.

----------


## chinups

Did you have results with 200mg a wk?

----------


## Pheedno

Don't taper it down. Because of the esters mechanism of action, the hormone will self-taper out of your system. Follow a proper PCT 18 days after your last injection and things should be fine.

----------


## bonhamsurf

So if someone has been using only Test Cypionate at these levels below for 2.5 years, what area the dangers of withdrawals? This is exactly what is prescribed to me by a doctor.

- 0.4ml at 200mg/ml 2 times/week
- 1mg Anastrozole/Armidex 2 times/week

Regular exercise routine

1 hour of hard weight lifting 4-5 times a week
1 Hour of Yoga class 3 times a week
1-2 hours of strenuous swimming in the ocean 2-4 times a week. I live in Hawaii, so the swimming includes big waves and strong currents. 

All bloodwork since being on the test cypionate and anastrozole has shown normal testosterone /estrogen blood levels. 

I keep trying to post my bloodwork results, but keep getting blocked for "SPAM SOFTWARE"

I want to stop taking it and am worried about withdrawal symptoms.

I have been developing some fatty areas on the sides of my chest/under my arms. My PCP and I both agree it's probably due to the Testosterone, even with the Armidex and my bloodwork showing these results.

I also want to get off of it pretty bad because of various other personal reasons. 

I have been reading the forums here and have found that most of you think a taper is pointless, but for me, mentally, I feel better tapering. 

Based on the amount that I have been taking for almost 3 years, should I be concerned about withdrawal symptoms?

----------


## Bio-Active

> So if someone has been using only Test Cypionate at these levels below for 2.5 years, what area the dangers of withdrawals? This is exactly what is prescribed to me by a doctor.
> 
> - 0.4ml at 200mg/ml 2 times/week
> - 1mg Anastrozole/Armidex 2 times/week
> 
> Regular exercise routine
> 
> 1 hour of hard weight lifting 4-5 times a week
> 1 Hour of Yoga class 3 times a week
> ...


Your not going to withdrawal but your going to crash. Its going to take time to recover. Have you talked to your dr about cardio machine bag off. I would recommend running hcg alongside your current protocol for 6-8 weeks and then try to pct

----------

